# North ML 2/16



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

The weather was perfect sat.  and because of the race there was nobody out.  My friend and I were on the water by 8am and had one in the boat by 10am.  The rest of the day was spent chasing a huge school around but was skittish do to so many dolphins near by.  But it was still a great day just watching a school of 40lb'rs come charging at the boat. 

















































not me my friend, I would have caught it but I was to busy re-rigging my rod


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice. Thought it might be crowded, that convinced me to fish closer to home.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice.. I don't think I've ever been out there when it was that calm...


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Saturday was about as good as it gets out there. Nice pics of the schools.


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

thanks my friend just picked up a really nice canon (which was left in the car) to start filming shows and we didn't think we were going to see all of the action that we saw. I really wanted to film the dolphin chasing the schools of reds but they were to far away for my little digital. I love being out there and seeing all of Gods work, very cool


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Great pics! I love the sight of a big school of reds pushing at you...especially when they are hungry


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

Can anyone tell from the pictures where i am located on the lagoon?


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

If you're south of George's Bar, I gots no clue. Interesting looking buildings in the background.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

I think you're in the south part of the lagoon. Maybe across from Beacon 42. Looks like the buildings in the background could be from NASA? Am I close?


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Whale tail?


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

aaron's the closest, just south of haulover, from the pictures my friend said that everyone would know where we were fishing i said no but i wanted to see


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Cucumber Island area?


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

only fish near cucumber are slots that dont bite nuttin!


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

When seeing schools like that push up, the best thing to do is let them settle down for a good 15 minutes or so. Get yer self some mullet chunks or even a bunch of shrimp(peel some of the shrimp so that the reds know you love them :-*) if they are biting lures then take a couple handfulls of mullet or shrimp and toss it in their direction, big school/throw alot of chunks. Let them come find the chunks, dont move around, and try not to make alot of noise, best thing, get out and wade! If you let them find the bait you threw to them and get them to start eating then toss some tricked out chunks or shrimp (tricked I mean, with a hook, preferably a small circle hook, and that should help to get them to feed. Great job on the red fish!!


----------

